# Bipolar Speakers



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I purchased a set of bipolar speakers for my surrounds on a 5.1 setup. I'm a bit confused where these should be mounted. Can I put these on the side wall or should they be put on the rear wall? I have two rows of seating if that helps.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I have Kef uni-q's which I have at the side. It really depends on distances and obstruction. If you have three seats per row the fellow in the middle seat may not "see" the speaker if its too low and and/or too close. You may need to mount them slightly above and aiming down. To which bipolar speakers are you referring ? There are many. Each have unique characteristics.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

istvan said:


> I have Kef uni-q's which I have at the side. It really depends on distances and obstruction. If you have three seats per row the fellow in the middle seat may not "see" the speaker if its too low and and/or too close. You may need to mount them slightly above and aiming down. To which bipolar speakers are you referring ? There are many. Each have unique characteristics.


The speakers are Fluance. Nothing fancy , but the reviews were pretty decent off Amazon. I have two rows of seating with the back row almost against the rear wall. My only real option is to mount the speakers slightly in front of the front row and about 6 feet or so from the floor. I can't mount them any further back because there is a half wall where the stairs come down. Mounting them on the back wall will more than likely not be an option because of the stairway leading to the basement on one side. Putting the speakers on the back wall will trap sound and echo in the stairway. Let me know what you think.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

Well if you could mount those between the seats on both sides I think that would be ideal. You could look into bracketing them to the ceiling - facing down. You could go with a single rear speaker and mount it into the wall if its possible. I would definitely do something with the doors. Do the doors close ?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

istvan said:


> Well if you could mount those between the seats on both sides I think that would be ideal. You could look into bracketing them to the ceiling - facing down. You could go with a single rear speaker and mount it into the wall if its possible. I would definitely do something with the doors. Do the doors close ?


Yes the doors do close. There is one at the top of the stairs and one leading into the other side of the basement. Unfortunately, there is no door that completely closes in the home theater. The sound will travel up the stair way. I will take a few pics to give you an idea later.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok, here's what I'm working with. The first picture Is of the back wall. To the left of that is the half wall leading down the stairs and to the right ( third pic) you will notice a panel. Behind the panel is the electrical box and the cable company's equipment. I agree that the best position for the bipolar's is between the two rows. To do that I would need to build a post between the hand rail and ceiling to mount the speaker and in the other side I would have to mount it on the panel, which isn't the easiest option but probably the best. I was looking for another option.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sidewalls is the best location for BiPoles, Im assuming this is a 5.1 setup?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Sidewalls is the best location for BiPoles, Im assuming this is a 5.1 setup?


Yes it is a 5.1 setup and soon to be 5.1.2 atmos setup. Would you also agree that the best place for the bipolar's is between the two rows of seating ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Approximately, yes.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I would also treat the area next to the door up the stairs to minimize reflections. The doors themselves can be treated much like you would for winter insulation. I use felt strip around the frame and a seal along the bottom. When the door is closed it should be close to airtight and not rattle in the frame. Are those recessed windows ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

DT, have you thought about closing off the space by the stairs? By the time you build a pole, you could probably just close it off. When we built our house (to my wife's chagrin) I put a pole in for my RR surround. It's the best I could do, not having a dedicated space.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what I was going to suggest. Finish out the 1/2 wall to make a full wall & add a door to enter the HT. Problem solved.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I picked up a couple of cloth framed office dividers. You can find them at used office supply stores. they come in all sizes and colours. They often have a stand that can be taken off. They make great acoustic panels straight up on a wall. lining both sides of your stairway will go a long way.


----------

